# Мачорот Максвел (Maxwell the Cat)



## nenopro (Jan 26, 2019)

My latest composition, a piano miniature in G. With some chord progressions i ,,walked'' through some few other tonalities. 

__
https://soundcloud.com/nenadprokopiev%2Fmachorot-maksvel-maxwell-the-catnew


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I like it! It does sound like a creepy cat crawling around waiting to pounce.


----------

